

Calling all cars - UsNThem
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14902759

======
olefoo
This sounds a lot like what Bruce Sterling was calling Spimes a few years
back.

That every physical manufactured object would be accompanied by it's data
tail, and that it would be blogging it's activities and be addressable over
the network.

